

Ask HN: Did anyone notice the clever (re)marketing of Cyber Monday? - jcr

Over the long Thanksgiving holiday weekend, if you spent any time in
front of the TV during your post-turkey recovery or sports supporting
moments, you may have seen the new advertisements from Wallmart. I
noticed something very interesting about them; they are attempting to
rebrand/remarket the now common "Cyber Monday" as "Cyber Week." Of
course, extending a single day to the longer time frame of a full week
of shopping is undoubtedly to their advantage.<p>Unfortunately, I couldn't find any of the aired advertisements online,
but the "Cyber Week" text in following is an example even though the
video itself is mostly useless.<p>http://walmartstores.com/Video/?id=1624<p>Has anyone seen similar remarketing/rebranding around?<p>It kind of reminds me how these days "Christmas Shopping" starts during
summer time... umm... well... actually "Holiday Shopping" but that's a
 different issue.
======
bhartzer
I'm not sure if "cyber week" will ever replace "cyber monday".

~~~
jcr
I think the interesting part is both "Black Friday" and "Cyber Monday" are
really marketing/advertising fabrications in the first place, so if enough of
a push is made in marketing/advertising "Cyber Week," we could be looking at
something new.

~~~
mjs00
There are some actual underlying factors that won't change despite the
marketing - local store foot traffic is high on Friday after thanksgiving when
many folks are off work, and Monday after thanksgiving online sales are high
when folks are forced back in front of a computer all day at _work_.

BTW, the busiest shopping day of the year is the Saturday before Christmas, I
can't find the reference, but I thought I saw that a not insignificant
percentage of men don't _start_ shopping until then.

